# Precision Guitar Kits



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

Any one heard of this company? They operate out of Vancouver.

http://buy.precisionguitarkits.com/

Tell us your stories and post pics of your guitar if you have ordered from them.

Thanks,

David Cole


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

dcole said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any one heard of this company? They operate out of Vancouver.
> 
> ...


i'll be getting a V Kit soon...i've just heard good things from people who bought different kits from them on MLP and TGP...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

They have pics of builds going back to 2011.

I'm very surprised we haven't heard them mentioned (or seen them advertising) here in the forum, especially being that they are Canadian.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That's what I thought when looking them up. I have known about them for 5 years and recall asking if they do lefties. This was back in their infancy. They said them would be and now they are. 

You'll have to let us know how your build goes al3d.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

They have a great reputation among builders, even the die-hard Warmoth fans on the Unofficial Warmoth forum.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lets get some feedback on finished guitars, might be interesting


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Lets get some feedback on finished guitars, might be interesting


Did you see this?

http://buy.precisionguitarkits.com/category/customer-builds

Cheers

Dave


----------

